# Big Rack Hunting Club Looking for Members



## Danbo251 (Jun 29, 2013)

The Big Rack Hunting Club in Dodge County, Ga. is looking for 5 members. This QDM Club consists of 2,000acs along the Gum Swamp Creek near Chauncey, Ga. It is loaded with deer and turkeys with a small club membership. QDM program is in it's seventh year. Campsite located on property with electric, water and sewer. 

Single membership is $1,750.00 per year.
Family membership is $3,300.00 per year.

Call Dan Belcher at 561-644-6533 or Robbie Massingill @ 478285-0203 for details or to see the property.


----------



## Danbo251 (Jun 29, 2013)

You can also email me at danbo251@aol.com 
 Dan Belcher


----------



## shdw633 (Oct 1, 2013)

Had a member back out, their loss is your gain!!!  Give Dan a call if your looking for a QDM club with good camaraderie and not a lot of pressure!!!  Large acreage and small membership means a lot less pressure than most other clubs!!  It's not too late to join so give Dan a call!!


----------



## Jumper12 (Oct 2, 2013)

Dan I would like to talk to you about your deer club. When you find the time you can call me at 770-362-4261. Dan you can call me at anytime.


----------



## shdw633 (Nov 20, 2013)

*Thanks Dan and Robbie!!!!*

For what is already turning out to be a banner 2013 season!!!


----------



## Mavren (Nov 21, 2013)

PM'd ya Danbo251


----------



## Lip Ripper (Nov 21, 2013)

I have never hunted on Gum Swamp in Dodge Co., but I have hunted some of the best deer in the state on Gum Swamp in Bleckley Co.!  You can't go wrong if you are hunting on or near Gum Swamp!


----------



## roscoe54 (Nov 22, 2013)

Nice bucks Bill and Shane


----------



## shdw633 (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks Roscoe!!!!


----------

